# Don's not such a bad guy afterall



## barry richardson (Nov 18, 2017)

A while back, right before he fled back to Hawaii, @Don Ratcliff and I agreed on a trade, just got my end and it was certainly worth the wait! I honestly don't think I have ever seen finished curly Koa up close, it totally exceeds my expectations, as does Don's pen making skills It's a magnificent pen to add to my WB pen collection... Sorry my phone pic doesn't do it justice.... Thanks Don!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DKMD (Nov 18, 2017)

Too cool! That’s a real looker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 18, 2017)

First class! Chuck


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 18, 2017)

So hes OK then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 18, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> So hes OK then?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 18, 2017)

You guys are a riot...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm still waitin fer mine??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 18, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> So hes OK then?



You have to be kidding!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks well turned and finished.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2017)

Here's a better pic;

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2017)

Do not tell him I said so but Don does do very nice work. Beautiful pen and wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nicely done. 

if anyone else wants a pen made by Don, send me a LFRB of some sweet burls and I'll make it happen for ya.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> if anyone else wants a pen made by Don, send me a LFRB of some sweet burls and I'll make it happen for ya.




HMMM so you are implying Don is fullofit- This is not new news- I take back anything The  said that was nice.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 20, 2017)

I do not deny being "full of it" but to repeal a compliment on my work is below the belt @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 20, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> A while back, right before he fled back to Hawaii, @Don Ratcliff and I agreed on a trade, just got my end and it was certainly worth the wait! I honestly don't think I have ever seen finished curly Koa up close, it totally exceeds my expectations, as does Don's pen making skills It's a magnificent pen to add to my WB pen collection... Sorry my phone pic doesn't do it justice.... Thanks Don!
> View attachment 137291



Are you sure it wasn't his wife that made that pen? It does look like awfully good craftsmanship.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2017)

Poor @Don Ratcliff , everybody picks on him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 20, 2017)

Barry,
Did you take the pen apart to make sure @Don Ratcliff didn't put in a grain of Maui Lava sand to give you bad juju since you have been known to rib him now & then!??!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Barry,
> Did you take the pen apart to make sure @Don Ratcliff didn't put in a grain of Maui sand to give you bad juju since you have been known to rib him now & then!??!


That would be the lava.....didnt you ever watch the brady bunch?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

